# At Last, after 2 years!!!



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Those of you who have helped me through some very trying (MH related times), I thank you.

On Thurs 8 Nov, I set sail from Portsmouth to Bilbao for my first 6 month trip to Spain (solo). I will be heading for Almeria and intend to take mainly A roads. I must say that the exitement builds, but also a degree of nervousness as although I have up-to-date maps, I have little confidence of my sat-nav system, which tested in the UK seems to take me everywhere (Michelin Via).

However, I do have 2 last minute questions for you people with the knowledge out there!

Q1
This one perhaps specifically aimed at people like Scotjimland:
I have a 25 US gallon lpg tank for domestic usage only, how am I going to fare?

Q2
Turning right out of Bilbao, does anyone know of a campsite that is open all year and will take RVs.

OOPS
There is a third question. My microwave packed up and I duly replaced it with a reasonably priced one which is rated at 1,000w. If everything is switched off other than the m/w, would I still trip campsite electrics?

Just a comment at the end.
I have looked at various methods of internet connection and it seems to me that the best method is to wait till I get to Spain. Perhaps the same will go for Sat TV, I don't know!!!!

Best wishes to all

Ian


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

camperian said:


> Those of you who have helped me through some very trying (MH related times), I thank you.
> 
> On Thurs 8 Nov, I set sail from Portsmouth to Bilbao for my first 6 month trip to Spain (solo). I will be heading for Almeria and intend to take mainly A roads. I must say that the exitement builds, but also a degree of nervousness as although I have up-to-date maps, I have little confidence of my sat-nav system, which tested in the UK seems to take me everywhere (Michelin Via).
> 
> ...


Q1. No way will that last 6 months. You'll need to get either
a/ an adaptor for your onboard tank so that you can top up at LPG 
stations
or
b/ an etend-a-stay fitting for your tank so that you can use a bottle.

Q2. Sorry, not been......YET! 

Q3. Depends on the hook up amperage. You SHOULD be ok with 10 amp.
The problem is the startup surge which is much higher than the rating

Q4 Get a datacard and put a Spanish SIM in it.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ian,

As others will be along shortly to answer your questions with a greater degree of certainty than I can, I'll not attempt to. I do however wish you Bon Voyage and Bon Temps - enjoy.

Lucky Sod. :evil: 

Dougie.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian

Glad you've finally got it together and are now psycheing yourself up for the big adventure! Don't worry, the worst bit is just before you leave 8O 

Q1 As has been said, you will need more than this. Make sure you top up with LPG in UK just before you go, as there are only very few LPG stations in Spain (unlike in France, where they're common). 

So it would be a good idea to buy an Extendastay kit here before you go. Then, when you get down to Almeria, check out the local Rastrillo (flea) markets. You should be able to buy a Spanish gas bottle (Propane or butane - we have propane) quite cheaply - €10 or €15 or so for a 2nd hand one. You then need to buy a snap-on connector for this (at a camping shop). Again, quite cheap. You now need to attach the bottle connector to the extendastay. You may have to do as I did, and cut off the fitting on the extendastay, and fix the hose onto the gas bottle connector with a Jubilee clip or two.

Now you can use the gas bottle permanently, and you'll only need to use the onboard LPG tank when you run out, while you change the bottle.

Q2 Which route are you planning to get to Almeria? If you head south from Bilbao, there is a site at Burgos that we've used. This is about 15km before Burgos, and is called Camping Picon del Conde, beside the N1 just near the turnoff to Monasterio de Rodilla (we use the N1 because we're too tight to pay for the toll roads). Get the owners to open the gates at the side, park in there, and there's a hook-up just the other side of the fence. Site itself is too tight for a one-nighter.

But we found a better stop last time we came that way. Just after Monasterio de Rodilla, again on the N1, is a truck stop at a place called Pto. de la Brujula. It's on the right hand side, you'll see loads of big trucks parked up for the night. Go round the back, you're away from the road noise, behind the Hostal, and in a huge carpark. There is a good cheap no-nonsense truckers restaurant there, highly recommended. And it's free parking overnight!

Q3 This is only like a big kettle, so you should be ok on any site with better than 6 amps. Do what we do, try plugging in to a multi hookup distribution point. Then, if you trip that spur, you just quietly hook up to another, and don't use the offending equipment again! 

Good luck, in a few weeks time you'll wonder what you were worried about!

Bruce


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanx everyone for your input, especialli Kijana

I have ordered an Extendastay from Gold RV (Alton)

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I almost forgot,

The bit about a campsite near Bilbao I will post on Continental touring.

best wishes to all and i hope the kit is easy to install. Sorry for the delay in response as I only have occasional visits to wifi zones

Ian


----------

